# LE K9 comes through!



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

A new way of smuggling? 

Amazing, dissolved and sealed in a glass bottle and the dog still gets it right!

Of course there is probably always some residual on the outside of the bottles, trapped behind the labels or along the label edges. Still pretty cool!

http://news.yahoo.com/cops-liquid-meth-tequila-bottles-164720144--abc-news-topstories.html

Craig


----------

